# alti newbie



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hi
my brother just bought a 99 altima for his fiance
he wanted to know 
how much oil goes into the engine if he changed the oil and filter?
and how much tranny fluid will go in if he drains the tranny?(automatic) (about 4 quarts go into his maxima)
there is no owners manual in the car


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *hi
> my brother just bought a 99 altima for his fiance
> he wanted to know
> how much oil goes into the engine if he changed the oil and filter?
> ...


 5 qts oil, havent changed my tranny yet my 99 altima only have 30,000 miles on it........hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

*WRONG*

3 5/8 quarts.


----------

